# Cherry Milling Today



## gvwp (Jun 20, 2014)

Here are a few pics of the Cherry we ran today. Ran about a thousand feet this afternoon in the heat but not too bad over all. 



 


 


 


 

Lumber sawn this week will be placed into the kiln next week for drying. In this photo there is Pine, Poplar, Cherry, and Cedar.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 10


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for showing this, it's always cool to see pics of milling, I never tire of it. That is a nice pile of lumber! Great looking logs all staged and ready for the mill. Nice operation you have.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gvwp (Jun 21, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Thanks for showing this, it's always cool to see pics of milling, I never tire of it. That is a nice pile of lumber! Great looking logs all staged and ready for the mill. Nice operation you have.



Thank you. I've been building the operation for a little over eight years now. Its a lot of work but I do enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 22, 2014)

There's just something about stacks of wood that is exciting! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 22, 2014)

Awesome ! Nice setup you have there

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 23, 2014)

It seems we're mostly hobbyists here so it's awesome to see pics of a real working, full time sawmill. Your LT-70 looks like it's seen a few logs. Gary


----------



## gvwp (Jun 23, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> It seems we're mostly hobbyists here so it's awesome to see pics of a real working, full time sawmill. Your LT-70 looks like it's seen a few logs. Gary



Wood was/is my hobby but it turned into a business. The 70 has around 2100 hours now. I bought it new in 2007 so not too bad. I had an LT30 before the 70.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice pile of Cherry. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RayBell (Jun 26, 2014)

Very neat thread, and looks like a well organized operation. Love these threads, thank for posting.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice operation, David! And nice wood too!


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 27, 2014)

When cutting, do you try to make everything one standard width or are you trying to get the widest available board from each piece?
I'm guessing you have multiple buildings everywhere just filled with milled, dried timber....is everything sawn, sold? Or do you cut then sell?


Scott (hobby to business....) B


----------



## gvwp (Jun 27, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> When cutting, do you try to make everything one standard width or are you trying to get the widest available board from each piece?
> I'm guessing you have multiple buildings everywhere just filled with milled, dried timber....is everything sawn, sold? Or do you cut then sell?
> 
> 
> Scott (hobby to business....) B



This would depend on what we are sawing. Lumber is typically sawn random width with whatever the log will yield. We also saw custom cut-to-width orders from time to time. Turning stock is always sawn to a set width. Common blanks are sawn to fit boxes. Green lumber is stored outside until its put into one of the kilns. After its dried its all stored inside. We continue to grow and are building a new building this summer. The main lumber building is a 60 X 96 X 18. As can be seen from the pics below its overflowing at this time. Ground was broken a couple weeks ago for a new 52 X 64 X 16' for lumber and exotics. This should be complete by October. We have another 50 X 176 X 14' for lumber and surplus. Saw and shop building is 80 X 32 X 14'. Just over 20,000 square feet under roof by October. 

Main dried lumber storage


 


 


 

Bowl, turning, hobby blank, and order processing building


 


 


 

This is where our new building will be

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow that's just awesome! Most of us only dream about an operation like that, you work and live the dream. Congratulations on all your hard work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 28, 2014)

David, a while back you offered to kiln dry a couple of gunstock blanks for me. I may have to take you up on that offer just to come over and see your operation if that would be possible. Don't want to impose but would love to see ALL THAT WOOD! Gary


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Dave! I knew you were 'huge', but I didn't realize you were breaking more ground....that is awesome.

Got to know though....how do you find the time to visit us here?
Cutting, sorting, drying, stacking, re-stacking, moving stuff, filling orders, talking to customers, more talking to customers cause they won't stop talking, shipping, finding more timber, cutting, sorting, drying, (you see where this is going).....

When was the last time you were able to take two weeks off and just do nothing(some people call them things vacation)?






Scott (nice op!!) B


----------



## gvwp (Jun 28, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Thanks for the reply Dave! I knew you were 'huge', but I didn't realize you were breaking more ground....that is awesome.
> 
> Got to know though....how do you find the time to visit us here?
> Cutting, sorting, drying, stacking, re-stacking, moving stuff, filling orders, talking to customers, more talking to customers cause they won't stop talking, shipping, finding more timber, cutting, sorting, drying, (you see where this is going).....
> ...




Time off????? LOL. Does the owner ever get time off with a growing business? I do take a day here and there but not two weeks. I have four employees and they are pretty good about getting things done for the most part but its never just a 40 hour week. Most Saturdays and a lot of evenings are taken up too but its all for wood. LOL. I think most of us here on Woodbarter would agree its worth it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gvwp (Jun 28, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> David, a while back you offered to kiln dry a couple of gunstock blanks for me. I may have to take you up on that offer just to come over and see your operation if that would be possible. Don't want to impose but would love to see ALL THAT WOOD! Gary




Sure Gary. No problem. Here most weekdays and weekends. Just let me know when you wish to visit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hard dedicated honest work is always fruitful in time. You are doing great David and we appreciate you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jul 4, 2014)

WOW.. The will is a wonderful thing :) I would love to do what you are doing


----------

